# Angelurlaub-aber wo?



## Weißfischhorror (30. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
in den Osterferien will ich mit meinem Vater angeln fahren(einen richtigen Angelurlaub).Doch wir wissen nicht wo.
Die Kriterien sind:
dass wir auch mal schnorcheln können(also auch tropisch),
dass man keine Moskitos o.ä. zu befürchten hat,
dass man viel Kultur erlebt,
und dass man sehr gute Fangaussichten hat.
Außerdem sind wir noch "Anfänger" wodurch man "leichtere" Fischarten  fischen muss.
Sind zwar viele Kriterien,aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Weißfischhorror


----------



## blackmarlin.au (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angelurlaub-aber wo?*

na wenn euch australien nicht zu weit ist , kommt rueber lach.
ok moskitos haben wir hier zwar auch ein paar aber es ist ertraeglich , fangen kannst du hier das ganze jahr ohne schein oder erlaubnis, ausser fuer die grossen suesswasser seen da zahst dann 10 dollar am tag ca .
schnorscheln kannst du hier bestens wohne in cairns und das sind 30 km vom great barrier reef . fangen kannst du hier auch als nicht profi alles moegliche haie baramundi makrelen salmon und und und und .
also rund um kannst du hier alles finden was du oben beschrieben hast .
viele gruesse aus australien
marco


----------



## hanzz (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angelurlaub-aber wo?*



Weißfischhorror schrieb:


> ...(also auch tropisch),
> dass man keine Moskitos o.ä. zu befürchten hat,...


 
...also tropisch ohne Moskitos wirst wohl lange suchen müssen.


----------



## anbeisser (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angelurlaub-aber wo?*

Moin !

Da die Osterferien ja nicht allzulang sind,wäre vielleicht ein Trip nach Rügen,Usedom ,Fischland-Darß-Zingst zu empfehlen.
Grade die Bodden sind extrem Fischreich (Riesenhechte) und meist sehr flach.
Auf Rügen könntet Ihr z.B. den Koloss von Prora,das Jagdschloss Granitz,die Kreideküste,den Nationalpark Jasmund und viele verschlafene Dörfer mit reedgedeckten Häuschen besuchen.
Auch das Meeresmuseum in Stralsund ist ne Wucht ......

Zu Ostern ist es meist auch noch nicht so teuer wie in der Hauptsaison.

Nu,so ein Tip.

Petri und nen guten Rutsch
A.


----------



## blackmarlin.au (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angelurlaub-aber wo?*

na ich weiss nicht ob ruegen tropisch ist grins


----------



## Marco74 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angelurlaub-aber wo?*

Wenn wir Kultur in Klammern setzen, dann Florida. Tolle Angel-Infrastruktur, günstige Unterkünfte...
Möchtest du wirklich Kultur, würde mir Mexiko - Yucatan einfallen. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, welche Fische dann grade Saison haben. In die gleiche Richtung würde Kuba gehen..


----------



## Weißfischhorror (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angelurlaub-aber wo?*

Danke für die vielen Vorschläge!!!
Aber bitte nur wärmere Gebiete vorschlagen (schnorcheln!)


----------



## hanzz (30. Dezember 2012)

Thailand, Ägypten, Mexiko, Australien, Kuba, .....


----------



## Sockeye (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angelurlaub-aber wo?*

Mietet ein Boot auf den Malediven. Und für die Kultur könnt ihr euch ja noch ein paar Mädels dazumieten.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## blackmarlin.au (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angelurlaub-aber wo?*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Mietet ein Boot auf den Malediven. Und für die Kultur könnt ihr euch ja noch ein paar Mädels dazumieten.
> 
> VG
> Sockeye


deine kultur scheint sich auf deinem kulturbeutel zu beschränken , wenn du mädels mieten als kultur ansiehst lach


----------



## Weißfischhorror (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angelurlaub-aber wo?*

Nochmals danke für die vielen Antworten!!!
Mein Vater und ich haben uns natürlich auch schlau gemacht;und die Favoriten sind bis jetzt Südafrika und Australien. Zu welchem Land würdet ihr mehr tendieren?
(Wir sind aber noch immer für andere Länder offen!)

Weißfischhorror


----------



## Marco74 (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angelurlaub-aber wo?*

Südafrika ist mein Lieblingsreiseland. Aber Kultur? Genau so wenig wie in Australien.
Wildlife, Baden und Angeln im Osten des Landes - die interessante Stadt (Kapstadt) liegt im Südwesten.
Wenn du mehr wissen möchtest, sag Bescheid.


----------



## blackmarlin.au (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub-aber wo?*

na klar haben wir hier kultur in australien hehe, wir haben auch einen eigenen kulturpark und mehrere einrichtungen wo man sehen und selbst auch erleben kann wie sich australien so entwickelt hat . 
na ja und mich muss man nicht fragen welches land ich bevorzugen wuerde lach . natuerlich australien  , warum waere ich auch sonst hier hin ausgewandert .
in diesem sinne frohes neues euch allen da draussen und petri heil fuer 2013


----------



## Weißfischhorror (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub-aber wo?*

Blackmarlin,
du hast mich überzeugt!
Wo muss man in Australien gewesen sein,und welches Gerät braucht man?Welchen Fisch muss man gefangen haben?

Marco74 danke für dein Tipp,Südafrika kommt nächstes mal dran 


P.S. Ich wünsche euch allen auch ein frohes,neues Jahr!


----------



## blackmarlin.au (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub-aber wo?*

hi 
na das freut mich doch zu hoeren das ihr euch fuer australien entschieden habt, gut nu zu deinen fragen, wo muss man in australien gewesen sein. wie du sicher weisst ist australien nicht klein, so solltest du einfach mal deine eure interessen mit googel abgleichen was ihr alles sehen wollt , alles werdet ihr nicht schaffen es sei den ihr habt gut 1 jahr zeit und viel viel geld lach. ich selber wohne in cairns bundesstaat queensland das heisst vom klima her hast du hier nicht wirklich jahreszeiten sondern eher eine regen und eine trockenzeit.regen zeit ist auch gleichzeitig die waermste zeit hier mit durschnittlich ca 32 grad . aber halt mit viel regen die regen zeit geht von ca ende november bis mitte maerz . dann kommt die trockenzeit und auch die temperaturen fallen auf durschnittlich ca 26-28 grad am tag.
ich weiss ja nicht wie lange ihr bleiben wollt aber solltet ihr euch z.b nur auf die regio cairns beschraenken gibt es hier im umkreiss von ca 150 km genug zu sehen und zu erkunden fuer 3-4 wochen .
und nu zu den fischen , welchen fisch muss man hier gefangen haben , natuerlich steht da ganz oben auf der liste der baramundi, ist der fisch ueberhaupt hier ,der fisch wird bis zu 60 kg schwer und 1,80 lang wobei das wohl eher die ausnahme fische sind die du auch nur in den grossen suesswasser sehen hier fangen kannst. ( lake tinaroo ca 60 km von mir aus hier werden auch oft die bara weltmeisterschaften ausgetragen .) ich selber esse die meisten fische nicht sondern setze alles wieder zurueck, es sei den es ist ein schoene makrele lach. das schoene hier queensland ist das du hier uberall angeln kannst ohne schein oder erlaubnis , ausser in den naturschutzgebieten natuerlich. und an den grossen suesswasser seen da zahlst du dann ca 10 dollar pro tag. eins solltet ihr euch aber unbedingt merken. jedes slazwasser gewaesser hier ist gefahrlich, darum nie zu oft und zu na am ufer eines flusses oder am meer fischen den die krokodile hier haben immer hunger und sind nicht dumm lach desweiteren gibt es hier in den fluessen auch im brackwasser bereich grosse bullen haie die auch immer hungrig sind lach. auch fische ausnehmen wuerde ich nie am gewaesser selber wo ihr angelt . 
ich fische am liebsten im meer weil dort die vielfalt der arten doch was groesser ist . und wenn du deine erste spanische makrele gefangen hast dann weisst du was ich meine . oder in der nacht den haien nachstellen . zum geraet kann ich nur sagen was ich hier so benutze , fuer am meer zu fischen nehme ich brandungsruten 3,7 meter mit einem wurfgewischt von 110 g und einer mono mit einer tragkraft von 15 kg stahlvorfach ist am meer eigentlich pflicht. und mit dieser kombi war das schwaerste bisher 1,8 meter hai von ca 50 kg hat aber auch dann ca 1 stunde gedauert bis er draussen war aber das gerade macht ja den spass . fuer an den fluss verwende ich eine mittlere raubfischrute 2,7 meter 60 g wurfgewischt und eine mono mit 6,4kg tragkraft , auch hier ein stahlvorfach. das schoene hier ist das die die ganzen angelsachen recht guenstig sind . wenn noch weitere fragen sind z.b. wegen fluegen oder unterkunft meldet euch einfach vieleicht kann ich ja ein paar tipps geben .

viele gruesse aus cairns
marco
p.s das schnorcheln hatte ich ganz vergessen , von cairns aus gehen jeden tag schiffe aufs great barrier reef raus sind ca 30 km und dauert so ca 45 min eine fahrt .
kosten so ca 70 dollar hin und zurueck meistens hast du dann schon das schnorchel zeugs im preiss mit drinn . und draussen auf dem reef brauch ihr auch keine krokodile mehr zu fuerchten lach. sucht mal im netz nach green island ist ein sehr schoener schnorchel ausflug dort hin .


----------



## Weißfischhorror (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub-aber wo?*

Danke für die Infos blackmarlin!

Aber ich habe noch ein paar Fragen:
Kann man auch "alleine" schnorcheln gehen?
Und wie ist das mit seewespe, Blauringkrake & CO; muss man da besonders aufpassen?
Und gibt es Plätze an denen man mit einer leichteren Rute angeln kann?


----------



## isfischer (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub-aber wo?*

kommt hierher nach island, viel fisch, und schnorcheln koennt ihr auch


----------



## Trickyfisher (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub-aber wo?*

Hi
Ich möchte mal die Kanarischen Inseln, besonders Lanzarote, in den Ring werfen.
Nicht sehr weit weg, in der Vorsaison günstig, auch zu Ostern bereits angenehme Temperaturen und, wenn mans richtig angeht, eine klippenfischerei die so manche Überraschung bieten kann.
Ich war im Sommer 2011 dort und musste einmal einen Fisch gezielt abreissen, nachdem er mir unaufhaltsam ca. 100 m 45er von der zugeknallten Rolle gezogen hatte und ein anderer biss mir das Stahlvorfach einfach durch.
Gefangen habe ich Meeräschen, Brassen, Snapper, eine kleinen Rochen, einen kleinen Conger und einen schönen Bluefisch.
Und das alles am Abend von einer Mole in Playa Blanca aus.
Tight lines
Johannes


----------



## blackmarlin.au (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub-aber wo?*



Weißfischhorror schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos blackmarlin!
> 
> Aber ich habe noch ein paar Fragen:
> Kann man auch "alleine" schnorcheln gehen?
> ...


 


ja du gehst alleine schnorcheln  du wirst halt nur mit dem schiff aufs reef rausgebracht wo  und wie lange du da schnorchelst bleibt ganz alleine dir ueberlassen. wie gesagt schau mal nach green island da kannst du den ganzen tag verbringen auf der insel schnorcheln wann immer du willst und das natuerlich auf eigene faust. zur blauringkrake kann icgh nur sagen das sie mir noch nie zu gesicht gekommen ist beim schnorcheln , und selbst wenn , solange du sie nicht bedraengst oder versuchst an zu fassen wird sie dir nichts tun. habe aber auch noch nie von einem zwischenfall mit diesem tier hier bei uns gehoert. genauso ist es mit der seewespe die wirst du hier nur schwer antreffen, oefter hat man es hier dann mit dem boxjelly fish zu tun oder der irukandji . aber auch diese halten sich fast ausschliesslich  in kuesten naehe auf . wo auch extra stinger netze zum sicheren schwimmen vorhanden sind. aber auf dem reef selber wo das schnorcheln  ja eigentlich interessant ist ,ist da weniger mit zu rechnen. aber auch um da 100% sicher zu gehen geben die auf den den booten oder auf den reefinseln gerne stinger anzuege aus wo du dann auf der 100% sicheren seite waerst.
 so und zu angeln mit kleinerem geraet , kann ich nur sagen sicher kannst du das, es gibt eine maenge mittelgrosse fische hier die sich mit leichtem geraet fangen lassen . sowohl im fluss wie auch im meer. oft hat man auch die moeglichkeit sich groessere geraet zu mieten fuer ein paar stunden (nicht all zu teuer). weil wenn du einmal gesehen hast wie dein nachbar einen der grossen rausholt  packt dich bestimmt auch das fieber lach. und dann ist es ganz pracktisch sich mal eine rute zu mieten .

viele gruesse aus cairns
heute mit heissen 36 grad lach 
marco


----------



## Weißfischhorror (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub-aber wo?*

Danke für die weiteren Infos!
Bei weiteren Fragen melde ich mich nochmal.


----------



## blackmarlin.au (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub-aber wo?*

ok helfe immer gerne wenn ich kann , und lasst doch mal wissen wenn ihr da seit. vieleicht kann man ja mal zusammen zum fischen wenn sich die zeit findet . viele grüsse aus cairns bei nun 27 grad und wolkenbruch die regenzeit ist nun endgültig da lach


----------



## Weißfischhorror (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub-aber wo?*

Vielleicht fahren wir doch erst in den Sommerferien.
(haben dann mehr Zeit)
Sonst ist es eine gute Idee.


----------



## blackmarlin.au (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub-aber wo?*

ok in den sommerferien habt ihr auf jedenfall besseres wetter, da ist die regenzeit vorbei , und die temperaturen sind erträglicher . würde mich freuen wenn es klappt mit dem gemeinsamen fischen.war letzte nacht wieder auf beutefang lach aber ausser 4 kleine haie so ca 50 bis 80 cm und eine seeschlange wollte nicht beissen. viele grüsse aus cairns bei 31 grad und regen marco


----------



## Weißfischhorror (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub-aber wo?*



blackmarlin.au schrieb:


> war letzte nacht wieder auf beutefang lach aber ausser 4 kleine haie so ca 50 bis 80 cm und eine seeschlange wollte nicht beissen.



Man fängt auch seeschlangen?


----------



## blackmarlin.au (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub-aber wo?*

ja wenn du hier mit mal etwas feinerem zeugs angelst weil die grossen gerade nicht wollen , kann es vorkommen das auf fischfetzen auch mal eine seeschlange dabei ist. da die biester sehr sehr giftig sind erst gar nicht versuchen den hacken raus zu bekommen sondern sofort abschneiden . sonst koennte das dein letzter angeltripp gewesen sein lach .

australien ist halt das land wo die giftigsten tiere der welt leben , aber wenn man einige regeln beachtet , ist es hier genau so harmlos sich in der natur auf zu halten wie zu hause.

gruss marco


----------



## X36X (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub-aber wo?*

Australien in den osterferien lohnt sich meiner meinung gar nicht!!!Wegen dem weiten flug und den damit verbundenen kosten.Wenn man in den sommerferien dort hin käme könnte man noch viel mehr dort erleben(wildlife).In den osterferien würde ich Ägypten empfehlen,dort ist es dann schon relativ warm und wie whrscheinlich bekannt ist,ist Ägypten eines der top tauch und schnorchel länder.Um kultur zu sehen kann man dort z.b einen 1oder 2 tages ausflug zu den pyramiden machen(je nach lage).Außerdem ist es super zum angeln wegen dem relativen fischreichtunm,denn wo taucher herkommen kann man auch klasse angeln.


----------



## ulfisch (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub-aber wo?*



Weißfischhorror schrieb:


> Blackmarlin,
> du hast mich überzeugt!
> Wo muss man in Australien gewesen sein,und welches Gerät braucht man?Welchen Fisch muss man gefangen haben?
> 
> ...


So würde ich auch gerne Meine Urlaube planen können.|kopfkrat


----------



## jungangler 93 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub-aber wo?*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Mietet ein Boot auf den Malediven. Und für die Kultur könnt ihr euch ja noch ein paar Mädels dazumieten.
> 
> VG
> Sockeye


 
:l:l:l:m:m:m:l

haut er raus :vik:


----------



## Wollebre (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub-aber wo?*

da fliege ich im Okt hin. Freund war im Jan schon dort. Haben gefangen bis die Arme lahm waren:

www.jupiter-sunrise-lodge.com/de/


Angeln vom Strand, Grundangeln, Jiggen, Poppern und Trolling, alles ist machbar. Fisch in allen Größen bis Marlin vorhanden.


----------



## jungangler 93 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub-aber wo?*

boar:l:l:l:l:l:l:l will ich auch!!!:k

tja nur fehlt dass Kleingeld  aber es geht mitm vw bus nach norge, gibt schlimmeres :l


----------



## Sockeye (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub-aber wo?*

jepp. Is wirklich ne schöne Ecke dieser Erde. Da muss ich unbedingt nochmal hin bevor sie untergeht.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## pago (29. April 2013)

*AW: Angelurlaub-aber wo?*

Ich weis, die Osterferien sind schon rum, aber ich würde dir für die Zeit auch Ägypten empfehlen. Wenn du Kultur erfahren möchtest, dann wäre es etwas für dich, nicht in ein Hotel zu gehen, sondern zu Leuten, die dort leben, denn dann kann man auch das reale leben und die Kultur des Landes erfahren.

Du kannst dir ja mal folgende Seite anschauen:

https://www.facebook.com/AegyptenurlaubNachWunsch

Die können dir fast alles organisieren und bieten für den fall, dass du mit der ganzen Familie anreisen solltest auch eine Kinderbetreuung an.


----------

